# ha sido/fue



## elisabete pinto

Hola a todos

?Les parece adecuado el uso de la forma verbal "ha sido" en éste contexto:
"El catalogo es una muestra de lo mejor que *ha sido* producido en los últimos años por el mercado nacional e internacional del diseño."? ?_o sería mejor utilizar "*fue producido"?*_
 
Muchas gracias
 
Elisabete


----------



## Tomby

O tempo "ha sido" está certo, mas eu escreveria "se ha".


elisabete pinto said:


> "El catálogo es una muestra de lo mejor que *se ha* producido en los últimos años por el mercado nacional e internacional del diseño."


Cumprimentos!


----------



## Mangato

Otra posibilidad.
El catálogo es una muestra de la mejor produción del mercado nacional e internacional del diseño, en los últimos años


----------



## coquis14

elisabete pinto said:


> Hola a todos
> 
> ?Les parece adecuado el uso de la forma verbal "ha sido" en éste contexto:
> "El catalogo es una muestra de lo mejor que *ha sido* producido en los últimos años por el mercado nacional e internacional del diseño."? ?_o sería mejor utilizar "*fue producido"?*_
> 
> Muchas gracias
> 
> Elisabete


Bueno , tal vez mi comentario genere una polémica (una más en el foro) pero estos dos tiempos no tienen diferencia , como en el ingles, por lo tanto cualquiera de los dos (ha sido /fue) está bien.Sin embargo en este caso "se ha" es la opción que más me gusta , como ya mencionó *Tombatossals*.
Saludos


----------



## willy2008

elisabete pinto said:


> Hola a todos
> 
> ?Les parece adecuado el uso de la forma verbal "ha sido" en éste contexto:
> "El catalogo es una muestra de lo mejor que *ha sido* producido en los últimos años por el mercado nacional e internacional del diseño."? ?_o sería mejor utilizar "*fue producido"?*_
> 
> Muchas gracias
> 
> Elisabete


ha sido esta muy bien,pero si lo que fue producido es una muestra debes colocar producida, si se refiere al catalogo,esta bien producido,y tambien puedes usar fue producido sin ningun problema.


----------



## coquis14

willy2008 said:


> ha sido esta muy bien,pero si lo que fue producido es una muestra debes colocar producida.


 En desacuerdo , es producido en este caso.
Saludos


----------



## willy2008

coquis14 said:


> En desacuerdo , es producido en este caso.
> Saludos


 Si me di cuenta que se refiere al catalogo.
Un abrazo


----------



## olivinha

Ah, eu pensei que _producido_ concordava com lo:
El catálogo es una muestra de *lo *mejor que ha sido producido...
Não?


----------



## willy2008

olivinha said:


> Ah, eu pensei que _producido_ concordava com lo:
> El catálogo es una muestra de *lo *mejor que ha sido producido...
> Não?


 Si es correcto como pensaste , el que se equivoco fui yo por leer rapido y creer que se referia a la muestra.
1.000 disculpas


----------



## olivinha

Ay, Willy, perdón, pero pensándolo mejor ¿no será por el pronombre impersonal _se_ de _se ha producido_?
O


----------



## elisabete pinto

!Este foro es estupendo!
Muchísmas gracias a todos.
hasta pronto
Elisabete


----------



## Alandria

Só para acrescentar:

Sempre traduzo "ha sido" do espanhol de textos formais como "tem sido" ou "vem sendo".


----------



## olivinha

Alandria, cuidado com o "sempre". 
Veja esta frase, que não inventei, saiu da web:
Todo ha sido interesante e importante para mi desempeño como docente y lo he compartido no solo con mis alumnos, sino también con mis compañeros de trabajo. 
Aí está claro que se deve traduzir "ha sido" (e "he compartido") com o verbo no passado simples:
Tudo foi interessante e importante para o meu desempenho... e o comparti...

Talvez não seja caso do espanhol da América Latina, mas a forma _verbo haver + particípio passado_ no espanhol europeu _muitas vezes_ se traduz para o português conjugando-se o verbo no passado simples Sim, há uma diferença entre "ha sido" e "fue", no entanto não se pode simplesmente dizer que:
fue = foi
ha sido = vem sendo ou tem sido. Nem sempre...

E que diferença é essa? Aí é que eu não me atrevo explicar. Passo a bola para um nativo.


----------



## Sophie_C

olivinha said:


> Alandria, cuidado com o "sempre".
> Veja esta frase, que não inventei, saiu da web:
> Todo ha sido interesante e importante para mi desempeño como docente y lo he compartido no solo con mis alumnos, sino también con mis compañeros de trabajo.
> Aí está claro que se deve traduzir "ha sido" (e "he compartido") com o verbo no passado simples:
> Tudo foi interessante e importante para o meu desempenho... e o comparti...
> 
> Talvez não seja caso do espanhol da América Latina, mas a forma _verbo haver + particípio passado_ no espanhol europeu _muitas vezes_ se traduz para o português conjugando-se o verbo no passado simples Sim, há uma diferença entre "ha sido" e "fue", no entanto não se pode simplesmente dizer que:
> fue = foi
> ha sido = vem sendo ou tem sido. Nem sempre...
> 
> E que diferença é essa? Aí é que eu não me atrevo explicar. Passo a bola para um nativo.




A mim parece-me que a dificuldade dos falantes de português  em entender na perfeição a diferença entre as duas formas, advém precisamente do facto de não haver um correspondente directo no nosso idioma, como há por exemplo, no inglês. Dependendo de cada situação, podemos encontrar uma tradução diferente no português.


----------



## Tomby

Sophie_C said:


> A mim parece-me que a dificuldade dos falantes de português em entender na perfeição a diferença entre as duas formas, advém precisamente do facto de não haver um correspondente directo no nosso idioma, como há por exemplo, no inglês. Dependendo de cada situação, podemos encontrar uma tradução diferente no português.


Concordo consigo. 
A *Olivinha* disse:


> E que diferença é essa? Aí é que eu não me atrevo explicar. Passo a bola para um nativo.


É difícil de explicar. Ao meu ver, o Pretérito Perfeito Composto do Indicativo (espanhol), por exemplo "_ha sido_" e o Pretérito Perfeito Simples do Indicativo "_fue_", exprimem uma ideia terminada, quer dizer perfectiva. 
Contudo há hispanos falantes que usam um tempo ou outro. Eis uns exemplos: 
"Ontem choveu", em espanhol sempre se diz "_Ayer llovió_" [Pretérito Perfeito Simples]. 
"Hoje de manhã choveu", acho que os galegos dizem "_Esta mañana llovió_" [Pretérito Perfeito Simples] e o resto dos espanhóis dizem "_Esta mañana ha llovido_" [Pretérito Perfeito Composto]. 
Onde é que está o limite para usar o templo simples ou o composto? Com franqueza não saberia explicar. Tenho "A Caverna" (original e tradução) do Nobel José Saramago e segundo as situações o tradutor usa este tempo verbal indistintamente. 
Talvez algum colega nos possa dar uma explicação mais convincente. 
Eis um link do WRF que trata sobre este tema.
Cumprimentos!


----------



## olivinha

Obrigada, TT. 
Uma observação mais: entendo que em Astúrias a forma predominante é o pretérito perfeito simples em vez do composto.


----------



## Mangato

Na Galiza e na Asturias Occidental  é assim. O motivo e que o galego não tem / não utiliza, tempos compostos.(Iso diz a gramática) Daí a  influenza quando estamos a falar o espanhol. A minha dona que é castelhana, tem muito claro quando deve usar um e outro, mas ela não consigue que eu aprenda.

Ela diz:  _Ayer llovió_  y _esta mañana ha llovido_


----------



## Ariana213

olivinha said:


> Alandria, cuidado com o "sempre".
> Veja esta frase, que não inventei, saiu da web:
> Todo ha sido interesante e importante para mi desempeño como docente y lo he compartido no solo con mis alumnos, sino también con mis compañeros de trabajo.
> Aí está claro que se deve traduzir "ha sido" (e "he compartido") com o verbo no passado simples:
> Tudo foi interessante e importante para o meu desempenho... e o comparti...
> 
> Talvez não seja caso do espanhol da América Latina, mas a forma _verbo haver + particípio passado_ no espanhol europeu _muitas vezes_ se traduz para o português conjugando-se o verbo no passado simples Sim, há uma diferença entre "ha sido" e "fue", no entanto não se pode simplesmente dizer que:
> fue = foi
> ha sido = vem sendo ou tem sido. Nem sempre...
> 
> E que diferença é essa? Aí é que eu não me atrevo explicar. Passo a bola para um nativo.


 
Hola:
La diferencia entre "fue" y "ha sido es la siguiente"
"fue" (pretérito perfecto simple):Expresa una acción pasada y terminada o concluída, alejada del presente. Ej.: Fue interesante su discurso"
"ha sido" (pretérito perfecto compuesto): Expresa una acción pasada pero relacionada con el presente es decir algo que pasó hace muy poco. Ej.: Ha sido intensa la lluvia de esta madrugada.
Espero les haya aclarado un poco las dudas y reconozco que es difícil de explicar.


----------



## Outsider

Alandria said:


> Sempre traduzo "ha sido" do espanhol de textos formais como "tem sido" ou "vem sendo".


Em muitos casos a tradução certa é mesmo "foi".


----------



## coquis14

Ariana213 said:


> Hola:
> La diferencia entre "fue" y "ha sido es la siguiente"
> "fue" (pretérito perfecto simple):Expresa una acción pasada y terminada o concluída, alejada del presente. Ej.: Fue interesante su discurso"
> "ha sido" (pretérito perfecto compuesto): Expresa una acción pasada pero relacionada con el presente es decir algo que pasó hace muy poco. Ej.: Ha sido intensa la lluvia de esta madrugada.
> Espero les haya aclarado un poco las dudas y reconozco que es difícil de explicar.


Estoy de acuerdo en cierta parte pero no tiene porque ser reciente el tiempo P.P.C.:"Mi vida *ha sido *dura" y por ejemplo citando el pasado simple:"Este partido que le ganamos a Boca fue el más dificil" (jugador de Fluminense) Y el partido acaba de terminar.
Saludos


----------



## LouieGman

elisabete pinto said:


> Hola a todos
> 
> ?Les parece adecuado el uso de la forma verbal "ha sido" en éste contexto:
> "El catalogo es una muestra de lo mejor que *ha sido* producido en los últimos años por el mercado nacional e internacional del diseño."? ?_o sería mejor utilizar "*fue producido"?*_
> 
> Muchas gracias
> 
> Elisabete


----------



## LouieGman

"El catalogo es una muestra de lo mejor que se ha producido en los últimos años por el mercado..." etc.


----------



## Mangato

El problema es que mientras que en unos lugaros se utilizan ambos tiempos de manera equivalente, en otros el pretérito perfecto simple (en otras épocas llamado pretérito indefinido) se utiliza para indicar una acción acabada o sin una hilación necesaria con el presente. 

*- Llovió mucho.* 

El pretérito perfecto compuesto supone que la acción del verbo tiene continuadad o consecuencias en el presente o futuro, explícita o implícita.

_*- Ha llovido mucho, y se acabó la sequía;*_ o

*- Desde entonces ha llovido mucho.*

Pero repito, en algunas comunidades como en la que yo vivo este matiz tan preciso, no lo utilizamos habitualmente.

Mangato


----------



## Tomby

coquis14 said:


> Estoy de acuerdo en cierta parte pero no tiene porque ser reciente el tiempo P.P.C.:"Mi vida *ha sido *dura" y por ejemplo citando el pasado simple:"Este partido que le ganamos a Boca fue el más dificil" (jugador de Fluminense) Y el partido acaba de terminar.
> Saludos


Coquis, deve concordar. O seu exemplo: "_Este partido que le ganamos a Boca *fue* el más difícil_" exprime uma acção passada e acabada como bem indicou nossa nova amiga Ariana. Mas para um espanhol também estaria certo dizer: "_Este partido que le ganamos a Boca *ha sido* el más difícil_".
Eu já comentei esta ideia no link que inseri na resposta #15:


> ...Porém dir-lhe-ei que que o Pretérito Perfeito Composto do Indicativo (em espanhol) quase sempre se corresponde com o Pretérito Perfeito Simples do Indicativo (em português).
> O Pretérito Perfeito é empregue para a descrição de acções que, apesar de terminadas no passado, mantêm uma certa ligação com o presente.
> Exemplo:
> "Esta tarde *hemos recibido* los libros" = "Esta tarde *recebemos* os livros" (e estão, por isso em nossa posse)...


O problema real é que não existe uma concordância entre entre estes tempos verbais, que além disso, são usados constantemente nos nossos idiomas. Contrariamente não aparecem problemas com o Pretérito Imperfeito, com o Presente, com o Futuro ou com o Condicional porque há concordância. Os problemas sempre surgem em casos, como por exemplo, com o Infinitivo Pessoal Flexionado (que não existe em castelhano), com o Futuro de Conjuntivo (que só se usa na linguagem culta escrita), com a mesóclise (certa colocação dos pronomes átonos) que também não existe em espanhol, etc. 
Feliz fim-de-semana!
TT.


----------



## Tomby

Mangato said:


> ...A minha *dona* que é castelhana, tem muito claro quando deve...


É estranho que as Comunidades da Galiza e Valência, afastadas por uma distância de 1000 quilómetros (v.g. Castellón-Pontevedra, 1034 km) e com duas línguas distintas chamem à esposa da mesma maneira: "_dona_". 
Na Catalunha costumam a dizer "_senyora_" [senhora]. 
Um abraço!
TT.


----------



## Outsider

Imagino que venha já do latim _domina_. E do tempo do amor cortês. 
(Em Portugal também se diz "senhora" actualmente.)


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Outsider said:


> Imagino que venha já do latim _domina_. E do tempo do amor cortês.
> (Em Portugal também se diz "senhora" actualmente.)



Aqui no Brasil, há algum tempo (talvez ainda até hoje) há pessoas que  utiizam "patroa". 



Mangato said:


> El problema es que mientras que en unos lugaros se utilizan ambos tiempos de manera equivalente, en otros el preterito perfecto simple (en otras épocas llamado pretérito indefinido) *se utiliza para indicar una acción acabada o sin una hilación necesaria con el presente.*
> 
> [Mangato



Esta é a mesma explicação para o inglês. Penso que os nativos da língua inglesa "respeitam" mais estas considerações que os da língua espanhola.


----------



## Ariana213

coquis14 said:


> Estoy de acuerdo en cierta parte pero no tiene porque ser reciente el tiempo P.P.C.:"Mi vida *ha sido *dura" y por ejemplo citando el pasado simple:"Este partido que le ganamos a Boca fue el más dificil" (jugador de Fluminense) Y el partido acaba de terminar.
> Saludos


 Fíjate que, aunque nos cueste admitirlo, los hispano hablantes del continente americano NO EMPLEAMOS correctamente los tiempos verbales porque en el lenguaje coloquial no nos detemos a pensar en qué época del pasado ocurrió la acción y de esa manera también lo escrimos. Lo correcto, y si nos ajustamos a las normas de empleo de los pretéritos, sería: "Este partido que le ganamos a Boca *ha sido* el más difícil", justamente si el partido acaba de terminar
Saludos


----------



## Mangato

Ariana213 said:


> Fíjate que, aunque nos cueste admitirlo, los hispano hablantes del continente americano NO EMPLEAMOS correctamente los tiempos verbales porque en el lenguaje coloquial no nos detemos a pensar en qué época del pasado ocurrió la acción y de esa manera también lo escrimos. Lo correcto, y si nos ajustamos a las normas de empleo de los pretéritos, sería: "Este partido que le ganamos a Boca *ha sido* el más difícil", justamente si el partido acaba de terminar
> Saludos


 
Muchos de los de este lado del Atlántico, entre los que me cuento, tampoco, porque una cosa es la teoría y otra la costumbre


----------



## alepre

¿Qué tal esta opción?

El catalogo es una muestra de lo mejor que *se produjo *en los últimos años por .....
 
Saludos.


----------



## Outsider

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Aqui no Brasil, há algum tempo (talvez ainda até hoje) há pessoas que  utiizam "patroa".


Ah, patroa também se diz muito por aqui.


----------



## LouieGman

Pido perdón por entrar en este tema tan tarde, ha sido/fue — más creo que vengo a aclarar algo importante entre el portugués de Portugal contra el de Brasil, y el español de España, contra el de Puerto Rico, que era propiedad de España hasta el otro día. 1889, que fue invadido por los EE. UU., y que es donde nací y donde aprendí a escribir mi español. Aunque la experiencia de la vida es la que refina el alma y todas sus enseñanzas.
 
Los dos países, Portugal y Brasil tienen sus diferencias, no sé a que se debe, más, el español de Puerto Rico, también tuvo su diferencia, como explicó Tombatossals, referente a los diferentes idiomas y países. En Puerto Rico se dice; "Esta mañana llovió", y en algunas partes del mismo Puerto Rico he visto u oído gente corregir otras gente por expresarse diferente: "Esta mañana ha llovido", que es la expresión, por ejemplo, en España. Más debo aclarar que muchas gente de, lo que se conoce como, 'el campo', se queda con malas costumbres y siguen el dialecto de su antiguo país. Por ejemplo, mi abuela, que llegó bien pequeñita a Puerto Rico de España, decía, 'dil' en ves 'ir'. Yo le decía, — abuela; ¿esas maletas son de Vinyl? y ella respondía, 
— No mijito - estas son de las de dil, las de vinil me las tiene mi hijo allá en Nova York —
         Que cosas ¡eh!


----------



## Se me agotaron las ideas

coquis14 said:


> Estoy de acuerdo en cierta parte pero no tiene porque ser reciente el tiempo P.P.C.:"Mi vida *ha sido *dura" y por ejemplo citando el pasado simple:"Este partido que le ganamos a Boca fue el más dificil" (jugador de Fluminense) Y el partido acaba de terminar.
> Saludos


Se que han pasado años desde este hilo pero no me he podido resistir a responder. 

Respecto a la frase del partido la forma verbal es incorrecta. Sin lugar a dudas sería: " ... ha sido el más difícil" por ese mismo motivo que se cita anteriormente de que acaba de suceder. Es evidente que muchas personas utilizarían el "fue" pero aunque les entendamos sigue siendo incorrecto.


En el caso de la otra frase: "mi vida ha sido dura" es una acción que continua. Fue dura tu infancia, fue dura tu adolescencia y así hasta este momento en el que tu vida continua siendo dura por lo cual no es una acción pasada. Ha sido dura antes y ahora. Si alguien escribiera unas memorias de su vida en un libro o una película, probablemente utilizaría el pretérito perfecto simple: "Mi vida fue".

El preteríto perfecto simple *se utiliza para indicar una acción acabada o sin una hilación necesaria con el presente. 

En el caso de "Mi vida ha sido dura" la acción no está acabada porque tu vida continua. Por eso se utiliza la forma compuesta.*


----------

